# Fastest Diet to drop weight and Cleanse.



## vulf

Paleo Diet back to the Caveman.

Not easy to follow because of your addictions you have, that you don't know you have.

Eat Fruit, Vegetables, nuts and seeds, eggs and any meats, do it for a week and see what happens.

The Paleo Diet | Dr. Loren Cordain, Founder of the Paleo Diet Movement

What Is The Paleo Diet?

The Beginner's Guide to the Paleo Diet | Nerd Fitness


----------



## vulf

I have been training for 25 years but this Fall I was in a Car accident and not being able to train my slow metabolism caused me to gain a bunch of weight. I dropped 17lbs in three weeks going Paleo, I probably followed the Diet about 80% and have slipped to about 60-70% but atleast I dropped the unwanted gain.


----------



## Deebo

For the sevely obese, a liquid diet is used for 14-21 days, which dramatically shrinks the fat around the liver. I endured 21 days of this and was amazed that in 21 days I lost about 27 pounds. Amazing, and you realize what the human body really can and cant do without.
A bag of Bariatric Advantage is about $55 and last for almost 21 days, its designed for the 14 days, but can be stretched to make it.
The powdered "meal replacement" tastes ok, not the greastest, I had bannanna, and I havent had but two or three bannannas since(2010).
The drink is used for breakfast and lunch, with skim milk. To me, I had to have it ice cold, but it was acceptable.
Dinner is 1 can of soup. Snacks are yogurt or cheese. 
I was licking the bowl the first two days, thinking, " A four hundred pound man cant live on this", but on the third day, I was ok. Grumpy, but Ok. you will get headaches, especially if you like sodas. 
No soda, I found that Crystal light was better for me than Gatoraid, becouse of the empty calories. Also, stay away from juices, i was really into cranberry juice, but lost even more the two weeks I wasnt drinking juice.
After 13 days, I said I needed a break, and went to get a steak. I was literrally "high" from the first couple of bites, and surprised how little I could eat.
Day 14 back on the wagon, after day 15, i couldnt even finish a bowl of soup by myself.
Lots of water, and a daily vitamin.
Day 21-Last person scheduled for surgery-3pm. Nothing to eat or drink since Midnight, and not even bothered, You kind of get "used" to "feeling hungry", and with the weight falling off, you feel better. 
Try it for 14 days.


----------



## dwight55

A number of years ago, I was at 210+ depending on the day of the week. I was taking blood pressure medication. And I have endured an aortic valve replacement.

I decided I was done with being fat, . . . grabbed onto the Atkins diet.

BUT, . . . unknowingly, I modified it to become a whole lot more like the Paleo diet. My rationalization was that if I had been a trapper or homesteader in Ohio in 1800, . . . what would I have had to eat? If I couldn't convince myself that it would have been available then, . . . I didn't eat it.

Long and short? I lost almost 40 pounds in about 6 months, . . . feel twice as good as I used to, . . . and all my more robust friends kid me for making em look fat by slimming down. I also was able to ditch the BP meds.

One caveat, . . . I had to go back to drinking milk, . . . literally, I started having joint problems, . . . aches, pains, hurts, etc. Now drink non fat milk, . . . got rid of the joint pain too.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## JAGER

I've been doing CrossFit for the last 55 days now and somewhat of a paleo diet! I have to have some sort of bread everyday or I get the worst headache ever. It's been working for me! 13lb and 1.75" off the waist!


----------



## scramble4a5

I follow weight watchers online and try, most times successfully, to live by two rules: 
1. Don't drink your calories i.e.. beer and alcohol; 
2. If God made it then it is good for you. If man made it it is probably not good for you.

I also take Move Free by Schiff for my achy knees. Very good stuff.

I alos exercise regularly.


----------



## dwight55

drt4lfe said:


> Eat one decent meal a day.....the rest of the time eat yogurt and dry cereal.....stick to it and it works.....i went from 227 to 190 in a little over 30 days.....keeping your colon cleaned out and working is best way to control weight....I have not ate ice cream, candy bars and such for over a year.....you have to cut out the crap food you eat first.....generally after that things will fall into place......exercise, a good couple miles a day takes little time and benefits are very good....all Preppers should be doing some kind of exercise.....


Just for kicks and giggles, . . . what kind of dry cereal did you eat?

I'm sure it wasn't fruit loops or mini-wheats, . . . but I'm curious. Every now and then, I do something to "vary" my eating habits, . . . this one sounds interesting.

Oh, . . . AND, . . . which meal? I'm thinking since my "big" meal is the 2:30 in the afternoon one I usually have, . . . it might work for me, . . . but just checking.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## almon

My weight is increasing very fast i am much worried about that and i really want to make it control and than decrease it how i can do this with any special diet plan or any protein shake please give me your compliment?


----------



## Adan699

According to recent research, water and green tea is the best way to lose your weight. I took 8 to 12 glasses of water gradually and 2 to 3 times cup of tea in a day. And now i feel much difference in my weight.


----------



## bennettvm

eat half of whatever is on your plate.


----------



## Denton

Been doing Paleo since November. 20 pounds dropped in one month. Arthritis gone. 

Easy to do, cravings go away.

Stay away from all grains and grain products. No carbs - yes, that includes potatoes. No peanuts, but get crazy with the tree nuts.

Lean meats in, milk products out.

Eat all you want, but eat the right stuff.

Veggies, but no peas and only snap/pole beans.

Watch the fat drop!


----------



## vulf

almon said:


> My weight is increasing very fast i am much worried about that and i really want to make it control and than decrease it how i can do this with any special diet plan or any protein shake please give me your compliment?


Increase your Protein and Fiber and water intake (three best things to start). Make sure to have breakfast example, Oatmeal and a few eggs and a banana, its not paleo but its a great break fast used by most Athletes.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I was in a weight reducing contest with the people I work with and I won it easily because they all bought books on weight reduction and went on several different diets. I told them you don't need a diet book everyone knows what is fattening and it all come down to willpower. But the biggest problem is not gaining it back once you loose it. I went from 195 to 165 in 3 months I didn't really need to go down to 165 I just was determined to beat them with all their fancy diets.


----------



## mikes69baja

My wife is a registered dietitian she is against all these fad diets... We keep it simple and are both in great shape.


----------



## SSGT

1. Go to a local medical clinic.....your looking for a Diabetes Diet 1500 Calories a day....Walk 6 miles a day while your doing this....I lost 126 pounds in 120 days. 

2. Join US Army...go into artillery and join an M109A6 outfit (PALLADIN) and go into special weapons section.....Rub the "CRITICAL MASS" a few times too many AS YOU ASSEMBLE A NUCLEAR ROUND (Hiroshima sized!) and lose 45 pounds in a month and all your hair on your body!...you can even eat all you want!...It will damn near kill ya! (Speaking from an accident with a tiny little ball fissile material!) but its a hell of a quick diet! You just puke a lot!...Crap a lot!


Simple~!


----------



## Denton

What were you doing assembling a round in artillery? The rounds were stored in "igloos" inside of double chain link, concertina topped, guard tower punctuated NATO sites, and were preassembled by 55G special weapons technicians.


----------



## Alex33

I agree with you,this is the diet which really works.Having the correct food for maintaining your health is very much necessary.And i appreciate your for sharing it with us.This is something which actually motivates us.And it is required for doing this.Keep sharing your stuff.


----------



## Wquon

or use smaller plates


----------



## Bert

Here is a list of some foods which are really helpful to fulfill the requirement for your title. 
Mushrooms.
Eggs.
Apples.
Soup.
Oatmeal.


----------



## roy

Your body need a certain number of calories to maintain itself, usually around 2,000 for a woman and 2,500 for a man. If you eat more calories than you need you gain weight, eat less and you lose weight. If you eat 3,500 excess calories you will gain a pound, don't eat them and you will lose a pound.

If you need 2,500 calories/day and you only eat 1,500 you have a 1,000 calorie/day deficit and you will lose about 2 pounds a week. If you don't eat anything you will only lose about five pounds/week.

The level of physical exertion affects the number of calories burned but not as much a you might think. Running a mile will only burn an extra 100 calories or so. To lose a pound you need to run 35 miles.

Diets are mostly BS to sell book.


----------



## tango

Check out 'My fitness pal" on your computer, I pad, smart phone. It's a simple system that works.


----------



## Faine

For everyone doing the paleo diet, are you just eating the foods and losing weight? Or are you exersizing as well? I tried drinking only homemade fruit and vegitable smoothies (liquid diet?) and walking for a month .. Didn't help much. 
Last year I weighed 170 and I thought I was a little chunky at the time. I'm 24 and 5'9"... I then lost my job and gained more weight and I'm ashamed to say it, but I recently weighed myself in at 220 today... I have had this new job since feburary but the weight still remains. I would like to weigh around 145-150 again like I was when I was 17. I found that this was a good weight for me. Any pointers? Thanks.


----------



## roy

BMI of less than 25 for 5'9" is 169. A 10% body fat is probably around 155. If you eat fewer calories than you burn you will lose weight. You need to not eat about 3,500 calories to lose one pound. Exercise doesn't do much for losing weight. You need to run about 35 miles to lose one pound.


----------



## retired guard

I once weighed 350lbs. I was comparatively healthy I'd been power lifting. However my one time 20 mile runs were only dreams now. Also I was getting older and power lifting wasn't going to be there for me forever. Now 180lbs No diet per se but I rarely eat sweets I drink 3-5 liters of water a day hike soft sand up and down hills push ups and light weights for high reps not high lbs.


----------



## PrepConsultant

Personally, I have never been on diets. My brother was about 318lbs at one point about 10yrs ago and went on the Atkins diet.. He lost almost 100 lbs in 6 months.. That said, he was working out int he gym at least once a day and about all he ate was chicken breast and broccolli. Once he was able to eat the broc.. He was also taking an ECA stack Ephedrine/Caffiene/Asprin and he was shredded in 6 months..


----------



## Leon

I switched to full-on paleo diet and after eating mcnuggets yesterday I had a BAD reaction. Heartburn from hell. Otherwise I have cut out soft drinks, grains, processed anything, sweets and I do feel better.


----------



## Ripon

That's fine, except I'll just double what I put on the plate and then I wont' want to waste anything 



bennettvm said:


> eat half of whatever is on your plate.


----------



## gardeneroo7

its true if you cut down the calories you will lose weight. I did the calorie counting and lost 55lb in 2 1/2 months 3yrs ago.

I was given a cal count book by the wife, (after a doctors checkup for diabetes) as I was 65lb overweight.
the one bonus to cal counting was, I kept to the beer regime :wink: and cut out chips/snacks etc , felt hungry all the time (I cut down from 3k to 1.5k cals and by a month felt fitter) I have put some weight on since stopping cal counting but its easy to go back to.

its not really dieting, which is good. And as you only cut out crappy snacks and just downsize portions of regular meals its easy to do.

I do a physical job which helps (you don't need to be a fitness freak about it, but just keeping active helps) horses for courses, it worked for me !


----------



## PalmettoTree

I have only sucessfully followed one diet. It involved high fiber foods and low fat foods. It worked right well for me but the motivation was money. About 30 people put in $10 each. I also had several side bets of $50. i am not a gambler. The highest percentage loss won. We did that every year after the holidays at work. The third year no one would make side bets with me.


----------



## exmilitary

I drinked lots of water and have a light breakfast and lunch. Instead of eating a 2200 Cal I eat between 1500 to 2000 Cal. I lost 15 lbs in 3 weeks. I stay away from fast foods and I eat veggies and fruits.


----------



## roy

To lose 15 lbs in 3 weeks you need to "not eat" about 2,500/day. This is the normal calorie intake for a man.


----------



## Faine

exmilitary said:


> I drinked lots of water and have a light breakfast and lunch. Instead of eating a 2200 Cal I eat between 1500 to 2000 Cal. I lost 15 lbs in 3 weeks. I stay away from fast foods and I eat veggies and fruits.


So you only eat fruits and veggies? Or do you eat regular dinners like spaghetti and stuff too? Or ONLY fruits and veggies? Sorry for the confusion haha


----------



## Prepadoodle

You can try the Prepadoodle Diet...

You're allowed to eat as much as you want of anything you want, as long as you eat it in a room full of naked fat people.


----------



## pharmer14

I have my first session with a personal trainer tomorrow. They talked with me about dieting the other day at a consultation meeting. Instead of eating 3 large meals, they suggested 6 small ones (eating roughly every 2 hours). The theory is that if you starve your body by waiting 5 hours between meals, your body views that as a survival situation and starts packing on weight incase you don't ingest more food.

Eating every 2 hours or so lets the body know that it's ok to not absorb everything out of the food.

It sounds a lot easier than it is, but I'm giving it a try.


----------



## AvengersAssembled

I'm proud to say I've been able to give up soda, after getting to the point where I was drinking 2-3 cans a day. My husband always bought cases of it, I became too used to it being in the house. I became way to dependent on it, I swear I'd get caffeine withdrawals after a day without it (mostly in my mind, I think). I replaced those cans of soda with bottles of water, and now go weeks without any of it. I'll still drink some every now and again, as a rare treat. But I don't get those cravings for it like I used it. It's a big victory for me!


----------



## downtoearthprepper

Please see my post on 100 pushups .....lots of good info at the site for weight loss and getting fit after and injury or simply being well out of shape , Been there and done all that , was overweight and way unfit ? Lots of good insights and useful information for many such events and topics related to health and fitness , all are welcome to scope it out and enjoy the 10 pages of info . Anybody can be fit , age is no barrier at all .


----------



## freynolds

I cut out "fast" carbs like breads and pasta, and I ate mostly meat and veggies for about 2 months. I did very minor exercise, but nothing that you would consider a real tough workout. I went from about 175 pounds to 155 in that time. (But don't forget to build in a "cheat day" or at least a cheat meal to reset your body.)


----------



## alterego

Well for women the divorce diet seams to work well, every time I see a middle aged women that has lost substantial weight, I know her old man got sick of her and found a new one,


----------



## freynolds

alterego said:


> Well for women the divorce diet seams to work well, every time I see a middle aged women that has lost substantial weight, I know her old man got sick of her and found a new one,


Haha. And if your woman suddenly has the urge and will power to lose 10 pounds, look out.


----------



## lgustavus81

Well I was on an involuntary diet for 5 weeks. Had my jaw broken in 2 places breaking up a fight and had my jaws wired shut. Not a single piece of solid food passed my lips and I dropped almost 60 lbs. Not the best way to do it but it happened. If it was thicker than water or coffee it didn't go.


----------



## simimatt

exercise is important - but the key is clean eating. Just a eat few carbohydrates but much protein. no sodas, wine or beer. Drink Tea and Water. No crisps, no sweets, no pizza, pasta, tacos, burgers, no light products, Also important is enough sleep. YOU DONT NEED PILLS OR DRINKS .... Nature offers ALL you need. Eat veggies, fish, meat with low fat, fruits, nuts - count calories and protein. If you need support find a buddy﻿


----------



## roy

Jesus drank wine, so do I.


----------



## inceptor

Red wine is actually good for your heart.


----------



## PaulS

inceptor said:


> Red wine is actually good for your heart.


Yes, one glass (6 oz.) a day for women and up to two glasses a day for men. Beyond that it is no longer good for you in any way.

1-1/4 oz. of brandy is good for you if you are cold but more than that can aid hypothermia and kill you.

Your body needs water to process any alcohol, you should, therefore, drink two glasses of water for each ounce of alcohol.


----------



## Boss Dog

roy said:


> Jesus drank wine, so do I.


Nope, Jesus drank grape juice. No alcohol ever passed his lips.


----------

